# Wii ♥ Internet



## SamXX (Sep 1, 2009)

Jolly good show Nintendo, an update to the Internet channel might not sound that exciting, but for people who payed 500 Nintendo Points for it will be disappointed for the channel to now be offered for free... Actually no. After lowering the price from 500 points to 0, everyone who payed 500 points for the Internet channel will now be able to download any Virtual Console game that is 500 points, for free! That right there is good customer service, something I never thought I'd see from a gaming giant like Nintendo.

Here's a quote of the message they sent out about 30 minutes ago:




			
				From Nintendo said:
			
		

> Dear Customer,
> 
> Nintendo would like to inform you that an update to the Internet Channel is now available.
> 
> ...



Discuss?


----------



## fitzy (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome. *goes to download internet*


----------



## Fontana (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, I just got this mail as well.

I was surprised, but good on Nintendo for doing that for us.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

*censored.3.0* yeah! I can finally use xat, chatango, and other chat boxes! =D


----------



## rafren (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG. Yes! What game to get...

Wait where did you get this message? Nintendo UK only...?


----------



## SamXX (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm in the UK but Waluigi's from Australia and he got it.


----------



## rafren (Sep 1, 2009)

America Wii but no message yet...


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 1, 2009)

Sweet!  Wait, so let me get this straight. 

If you purchased the internet channel for 500 wii points, (which I did,) you get one free 500 point virtual console game?


----------



## SamXX (Sep 1, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Sweet!  Wait, so let me get this straight.
> 
> If you purchased the internet channel for 500 wii points, (which I did,) you get one free 500 point virtual console game?


Basically.


----------



## rafren (Sep 1, 2009)

But I have an US version Wii and no message yet.


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 1, 2009)

Two things.

Until now, the Internet Channel was available to download from the wii Shop Channel for 500 Wii Points. <big>Well I just checked and it's not there.</big> However, as Nintendo encourages all customers and their families to enjoy browsing the internet from their sofas, the Internet Channel can now be downloaded for free.

For those who have purchased the Internet Channel for 500 Wii Points before, a special offer will be available from <big><big>late october until the end of December</big></big>. <big><big>During</big></big> this time period, you will be able to download a virtual console NES title worth 500 Wii Points for free.


So basically, we have to wait a month before we get the 500 free points?! Thanks nintendo. Just my luck, I'll get a wii points card before hand, and then buy the game I want.... x_x


----------



## rafren (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm...confusing.Not yet free on mine too.


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 1, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> But I have an US version Wii and no message yet.


Me too.... Heck, even the wii shop channel doesn't say anything about it. I even checked. I wanted to see if the update for it was available. They need to upgrade the flash to like 9.0 from like 5... Graphics and stuff could be better too. Plus, If you have high speed internet like me, <big>THEN THE WII SHOULD RUN THAT FAST TOO!</big>


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 1, 2009)

For some odd reason, I bought my wii at gamestop, but for some reason, when I check my version, it says, "Version: 4.1 U" But if I bought it in the US, Brand new, why is there a U. Shouldn't it be E?


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey, I just got my 500th post!


----------



## rafren (Sep 1, 2009)

Nope.Mine is U also. U= USA


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 1, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Nope.Mine is U also. U= USA


Oh. That makes sense... I didn't think of that.

U = United States of America 

E = Europe

J = Japan


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 1, 2009)

Well we must be the first to know about this, because I searched on google, and it didn't come up.


----------



## rafren (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm...How did you find out Sam? Lol we should spread this and be famus XD


----------



## SamXX (Sep 1, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Well we must be the first to know about this, because I searched on google, and it didn't come up.


No... It's just because no other sites will have made articles with lots of views about it yet.


And rafren I found out because Nintendo messaged me. It mustn't have gone to American yet. It will eventually. Don't panic.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

Umm.. Rorato, you've gotten your 500th from basically double posting... Sure, I have 4000, but they weren't double posts >_>

they were flames...

Anyways, I'm looking forward to using Flash 8 instead of 7.


----------



## bcb (Sep 1, 2009)

:/

Now what do I do? I wanted to keep 3.4 so I could get homebrew... But this is very much tempting me to update. Aaahhh!!!


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> :/
> 
> Now what do I do? I wanted to keep 3.4 so I could get homebrew... But this is very much tempting me to update. Aaahhh!!!


Screw hombroo, you can get balanced brawl without it =D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

YES
According to Newgrounds, we went from Flash 7 to 9, which is fantastic, there are so many more things I can do now!
And a free VC game is awesome too, but not sure which game i'd want.


----------



## bcb (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screw balanced brawl, I want custom stages.

AND Brawl+.


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Custom stages suck ass, besides you can just keep your custom stages on another memory card.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B+ sucks so much dude.
And 3.4 is the worst version to have homebrew, update to 4.1 damnit.


----------



## bcb (Sep 1, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No U

---

Falcon is good in B+. And Link. Not to mention Roy coming soon. 

But seriously, I wonder if I should update.


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

B+ seriously sucks, and yes he might be good in this game but say good bye to Brawl being *fun*.

Get 4.1 damnit, 3.4 sucks so much.


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> B+ seriously sucks, and yes he might be good in this game but say good bye to Brawl being *fun*.
> 
> Get 4.1 damnit, 3.4 sucks so much.


I meant balanced brawl, oops  :O


----------



## bcb (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

Balanced Brawl sucks too.
The game is so much funner with all items on, all stages available, and every character unbalanced like crazy. :3


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Balanced Brawl sucks too.
> The game is so much funner with all items on, all stages available, and every character unbalanced like crazy. :3


You've never played balanced brawl so I'm pretty sure you can't talk


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Balanced Brawl sucks too.
> The game is so much funner with all items on, all stages available.


Yes.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would I?
Like I said, the unbalancedness is what make the game fun, I always put items on high, then it gets wild.


----------



## bcb (Sep 1, 2009)

At least Brawl+ has ROY!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> At least Brawl+ has ROY!


I have Melee for that.


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't argue your point if you've never played balance brawl. Really balanced brawl is more fun because you can do wacky stuff with ganandorf and other players, you can still set items on high and everything...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well from the name I assumed it was some abomination created by tourneyfags.


----------



## bcb (Sep 1, 2009)

Flash version 9 makes me happy. Oh, the irony. The irony, it hurts.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was.

@bcb: SAME  B)


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tourneyfags is a rather rude word, but yes, it was created by intelligent humans who play in brawl tournaments.

But still, you can have just as much fun with balanced brawl as regular brawl, they just changed a few damage ratios and trajectories when you get hit by a certain move. It's really not much.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People who take Super Smash Brothers seriously are not intelligent. It's Super Smash Brothers for god sake.


----------



## Kiley (Sep 1, 2009)

I just tried downloading it but then There was an error (code was 206674).


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UP SMASH
FORWARD SMASH
DTILT
CSTICK
DAIR

wat


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chess is taken seriously, it's a game....

Besides you're getting off topic, the point is, you can have an equal amount of fun in both brawl and balanced brawl.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chess doesn't have bob-ombs and final smashes.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have more fun in chess than brawl :L

Chess is srs bizness, and Brawl isn't.

edit: mega read your damn PMs D:


----------



## bcb (Sep 1, 2009)

lol @ chess


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> lol @ chess


lol @ brawl

mega your PMs D=<


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> lol @ chess


Chess is a good game D=<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the game of kings  :santagyroid:


----------



## Conor (Sep 1, 2009)

Although I don't play Wii anymore I'm still going to take this offer.
Thanks Nintendo


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Although I don't play Wii anymore I'm still going to take this offer.
> Thanks Nintendo


Hopefully, Velo City will run more smoothly.
I tried it on Wii-Net yesterday, it took ages to load a thread.


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 1, 2009)

I have not been messaged (havent been on today though) but i got the free version of IC like 2 years ago lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2009)

I might get it...


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Sep 1, 2009)

I like Netendo now[I am gteting as we type!].


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2009)

AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> I like Netendo now[I am gteting as we type!].


Netendo? gteting? Bacon Boy  is cornfuzzled...


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 1, 2009)

I just got it. I haven't read it though.


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I just downloaded it, and I haven't looked at the update to the internet channel, but it does look like it freed up some space that the old one was taking up. 

Edit:
Well, I'm on my wii now... Only the flash is updated. Nothing else... =D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

Members: xeladude, nephewjack
Members Posting: Rorato74

AVOIDING TRIPLE POST.

I think I'll go download it now.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Well, I just downloaded it, and I haven't looked at the update to the internet channel, but it does look like it freed up some space that the old one was taking up.
> 
> Edit:
> Well, I'm on my wii now... Only the flash is updated. Nothing else... =D


Flash update is very good thing yes.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know what you mean  :veryhappy:


----------



## Yokie (Sep 1, 2009)

Hurray for me!


----------



## Orange (Sep 1, 2009)

Am I the only one who got it before it was 500 points?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who got it before it was 500 points?


I'm guessing so, since I got my Wii last year.   <_<


----------



## SamXX (Sep 1, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who got it before it was 500 points?


No, I did aswell, I just posted this for those who didn't.


----------



## Dr.B (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome, going to go see now whats there that's good for 500 points so I know what to get later when the deal go out.


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 1, 2009)

I got that message and i'm the USA, i'm very excited about the update and the offer! By how it sounds, the special VC offer won't come in til late October.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2009)

QUESTION I have 800 points so when I get my 500 can i get a 1k point game>?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 1, 2009)

I think I got mine free... Oh well, I'll check later.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 1, 2009)

I am downloading the channel now...


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 1, 2009)

AWESOME I GET A FREE GAME!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 4, 2009)

Free Game for me!


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone noticed their internet channel being all grift and stuff


----------



## Wish (Sep 4, 2009)

ZOMG.


----------



## Wish (Sep 4, 2009)

*censored.3.0*. My dad kept messing with the internet and I paid for the internet, and when I reconnected it, no free game. -_- Damn.


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 4, 2009)

Awesome free game here i come!


----------



## Liv (Sep 4, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> QUESTION I have 800 points so when I get my 500 can i get a 1k point game>?


No. You will only be able to get a 500 point game.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, only thing I hate is that the 500 points will be given to me at the end of OCFREAKINGTOBER.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 4, 2009)

On Halloween? Darn. That's when me and my friends go scare little kids! because when they run they drop their candy....BUT SINCE WE GET FREE 500 POINTS THEY ALL STAY IN THEIR HOUSES TO PLAY SUPER MARIO BROS 3!!!!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 4, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> On Halloween? Darn. That's when me and my friends go scare little kids! because when they run they drop their candy....BUT SINCE WE GET FREE 500 POINTS THEY ALL STAY IN THEIR HOUSES TO PLAY SUPER MARIO BROS 3!!!!


How does an 11 year old scare a 10 year old?


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I'll be getting Sexy Poker ...

Shall hide it on page 20 of my SD Card Menu ...


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 4, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant little as in 5 and 6 year olds. And my family goes by the rule that anyone under 9 is little.


----------



## Rachel.FOB.21 (Sep 4, 2009)

Pfft, using it right now! =P


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 4, 2009)

^ I think all of you did not notice that in the letter it said that you would get a free *NES* game.


----------



## Fontana (Sep 4, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> ^ I think all of you did not notice that in the letter it said that you would get a free *NES* game.


I think they're just assuming you don't have any other points.

So seeing as most NES games are 500 points that's what they think you are going to buy.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 5, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> ^ I think all of you did not notice that in the letter it said that you would get a free *NES* game.


Most WiiWare games are 500 points.

Stupid Nintendo.


----------



## Liv (Sep 5, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now why do I  wanna watch that...


----------

